# Huffy Middleweight photo album



## jd56

So it was mentioned that we should have a photo gallery of certain model bikes. 
So to get it started.....
Here is what I have with some 60's Huffy Middleweights.

Huffy 66 boys red Eldorado  (all original but the tires...should be 26 x 1.75 not these 26 x 2.125
But I like the balloon tires on this beefy looking bike







65 boys gold Eldorado soon to be for sale






The typical switch panel for these Huffy's....there is a version that has a horn switch as well






67 girls Eldorado...lots to do here but, all original






Year? mid 60's? Huffy Coast King...not mine but I saved the picture for a reference


----------



## jd56

*60's Silver King*

Here is a 60's Silver King






Modified tail light assembly however, I believe the tray is correct






The dual hedlight and horn swicth panel






Frt view of the tanklight bezel


----------



## schwinnbikebobb

Here is a couple pics of my now sold Camaro. Have not seen another black one like it. Pretty sure it is a 67.


----------



## jd56

Nice looking camaro. That headtube decal is never found in that condition.
Love to have that one.
Thx for posting pics of it.
I think the album idea is a great idea.
Type huffy in the search field and there they are. Easier to find this way I tbink.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jd56

*61 Huffy Firestone Silver Cruiser*

Thanks to a Copake auction listing Stephen found this 61 Huffy built Firestone Silver Cruiser tanklight girls bike.
According to the Huffy middleweight guru (classicfan1), this was the first year Huffy offered the chromed tanklight bikes.


----------



## Adamtinkerer

jd56 said:


> Thanks to a Copake auction listing Stephen found this 61 Huffy built Firestone Silver Cruiser tanklight girls bike.
> According to the Huffy middleweight guru (classicfan1), this was the first year Huffy offered the chromed tanklight bikes.




Interesting, compare to my sister version by Snyder:


----------



## kngtmat

Cool bikes, I don't have any Huffy's yet but the old ones from the mid 70's & older don't show up anywhere around here other than 1 Huffy made Monark that didn't look good.


----------



## Terry66

1958 Huffy Eldorado - I am pretty sure this is the first year for the Eldorado. I also think it is the last year before Huffy went to the cantilever frames for their middleweight line. This is how I found it. Its been sitting patiently in my garage for almost a year waiting to be cleaned up. Fenders are a little dinged up and the white paint has faded to a pinkish color, but a pretty bike!





1964 Huffy built Firestone 500 - This was my first adventure into vintage bikes. I have since put on a cool old horn and a set of red jeweled parade struts.


----------



## StevieZ

*Huffys*

The Gold boys Huffy is a 3 speed. Really nice riding bike. The Girls Eldorado is really nice.


----------



## waterinfish

yeah, i think so, Cool bikes, I don't have any Huffy's yet but the old ones from the mid 70's & older don't show up anywhere around here other than 1 Huffy made Monark that didn't look good.thanks for your sharing,


----------



## Adamtinkerer

I realized I DO have a Huffy MW, I think it's a Coast to Coast "All American". Not much to look at.


----------



## jd56

Just picked this one up today

1964 Huffy gorls Silver Jet.
Stephen I know you want the rear rack but, man this bike is in great shape. I dont know brother...nice complete bike here.
The wife likes it. And she says she can put a nice sized cocktail cup in the baskets for the cruises on the boardwalk.....but it was sold....sorry babe:eek:



























Then I decided to pick up the boys version....not near as nice as the girls and the wife says it's not fair....so the search to satisfy her thirst for another chromed framed girls middleweight (and me....lol) continues

1964 boys Huffy Silver Jet





Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## drwood

*Huffy*

Very nice find JD. You'll have it looking brand new with a little elbow grease.  Have to send me a pic of you guys riding the boardwalk..Thanks


----------



## jd56

bernie....need your address....we won my friend


----------



## krateman

Tanks for sharing all the pics JD and others. I love these bikes and they aren't half as pricey as the Krates. I might quit the Krate world for a while. I just love these tanklight bikes and many of the older tank bikes, too. My wife needs a cruiser. I'll get her to find a model she likes and buy her one! Murray has great looking tanklite bikes. They were the ones that made the Liner series, like the Spaceliner and others? What kind of tanklite bikes did Schwinn make? Tanks, guys.


----------



## Gary Mc

*1961 Huffy Eldorado*

Here's my only Huffy Middleweight (& my only middleweight) which is now a custom.  I kept all the original parts and will fully restore it some day as it was my Brother-in-law's childhood bike.  Chrome was too far gone & needs re-plating & I wanted a custom at the time to cruise at the beach so it got all new bright parts except the chainring.  Obviously it was also customized early in it's life with a banana seat & ape hangers during the Stingray crazy 60's.

Before:





After:


----------



## krateman

Gary, nice bike, but it could use chrome fenders.It would really compliment your white tires. Wish I lived near the beach.


----------



## Gary Mc

krateman said:


> Gary, nice bike, but it could use chrome fenders.It would really compliment your white tires. Wish I lived near the beach.




Tires are too big, they barely clear.  I actually bought aftermarket chrome fenders & it's just too tight plus they'd just be a pain to clean where it primarily gets ridden with all the sand & salt.  It will just be a light as possible beach cruiser for a few years until I decide to build another earlier beach cruiser, then this bike will be restored.


----------



## krateman

Cool. Glad to hear you are going to restore it in the future. Just wondering and making a suggestion. Not trying to get into anybodys business.


----------



## jd56

*64 Huffy / Monark  Silver King*

So, to keep this thread active, as it should be kept, here is a 64 Huffy built Monark Silver King. As adam has mentioned before, Huffy bought out Monark back in the mid 50's.
Correct me if I'm incorrect, Adam.

Anyway this has to be the nicest condition middleweight Silver King I've ever seen.  Got to be a 9 out of 10...just saying...I mean, look at that almost perfect fender ornament. It has a hairline crack in the tail fin. They are never all intact!!






And it too has the ever elusive rear tailight assy


----------



## jd56

*61 Huffy Silver Jet*

Was told this is the first year of this Blue beauty


----------



## jd56

*1966 Huffy Silver jet*

Missing the rear talight bezel and lens. Front plane ornament is damaged...dagnabbit!!






Dual switch dash


----------



## jd56

*57 Huffy Customliner*

Just picked this one up and it does have some incorrect parts as well as some damage but, the graphics are vibrant.


----------



## island schwinn

70? huffy camaro.sold it recently to a gentleman in indiana.mostly correct bike in real nice shape.


----------



## partsguy

After sitting for over a year, and what have you got? A bumpity bumpity boo!


----------



## wolfgangzrx

*Sears Huffy 1967?*

The numbers are 7H100781 and 507-451614. We have talked a little on it and have settled on the "7" part but not the decade. W/the white rims I'm thinking 1967.


----------



## wolfgangzrx

The tires are Trellaborg,made in sweden. Any help would be appreciated.....Thanks to the others who have helped.


----------



## old hotrod

Posted this one elsewhere but for those that haven't seen it...my 55 Huffy Radiobike...


----------



## partsguy

wolfgangzrx said:


> The numbers are 7H100781 and 507-451614. We have talked a little on it and have settled on the "7" part but not the decade. W/the white rims I'm thinking 1967.




Your bike is indeed a 1967 Sears by Huffy. The lack of features and painted rims suggest that this bike is base model. It is in very nice condition and I really like it!


----------



## partsguy

Nice Silver Jet, John!


----------

